
A raft of flaws in AMD chips makes bad hacks much, much worse - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/a-raft-of-flaws-in-amd-chips-make-bad-hacks-much-much-worse/
======
rbanffy
Is there any discussion about this subject that's neither duped nor flagged
into oblivion? AMD is investigating and hasn't released anything yet (that I
could find).

This article does a nice job in pointing out the fishy nature of the
disclosure, BTW.

